# Declining work?



## Petuko (Sep 16, 2012)

First post on FA and I'm 'fraid I come with a dilemma and seeking advice. Apologies in advance!

 Myself and a couple other artists I know have done work for someone and found him to be exceptionally difficult to work with. We've concluded that working with him isn't worth the hassle; but we're not sure just how to say no politely.

 Does anyone have suggestions for dealing with difficult customers like this? Specifically, what's the best way to respectfully decline a commissioner from further work?


----------



## Thaily (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, I am not interested in working for you.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 17, 2012)

What Thaily said. If you have commission guidelines (and it should really be mandatory to have some if you're doing business, let's face it) there should be a clause that states you have a right to decline any commissioners without the need to give a reason.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 17, 2012)

What Toraneko said.
And if he pushes you, "This is not up for discussion."
You don't owe him anything, including an explanation.
Odds are he'll just drag you into a fruitless argument.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had to decline before. I've just said, " Thank you for your interest, but I am afraid I can not work for you. I wish you luck in finding an artist more suited to your needs." and left it at that. I have never had someone whine about it.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 17, 2012)

Thaily said:


> What Toraneko said.
> And if he pushes you, "This is not up for discussion."
> You don't owe him anything, including an explanation.
> Odds are he'll just drag you into a fruitless argument.



Yep. And if he continues to pester you, I believe it is grounds for harassment.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 17, 2012)

If he does pester and harass, it's grounds for an Artist_Beware post.


----------



## Moss (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi!
I think what the posters above said covers what you should say- "Sorry, I'm not interested in working with you." I agree that you do not owe him an explanation, but if you want to be polite, you can give him one. Telling him what issues you have with working with him may actually encourage him to change his attitude.


----------



## good_shepherd (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmmm.  I really checked into the artist forum for other reasons and stumbled across this particular post and felt I had something that I could add.

In my professional career when we are pursuing new clients/work, we always complete what we call is a go/no go checklist.  More or less it is the first step we take before we even consider submitting a proposal.  Basically it asks whether or not we are qualified to do the work, but also if we want to work with the client.  If we are unqualified, most of the time it means we (probably) shouldn't pursue it.  If the client is not suitable (such as they are unreasonable), we may let the project go.

My point is that you, as an independent party, have every right to decline something for any reason whatsoever.  It is easy enough to  say "Thank you for your interest but XYZ..."  However I've always felt it if it is going to get personal, or at least what could be construed as personal, you need to document things.  If you are going to straight up tell him that you don't want to work with him, provide him with concrete evidence as to why you don't want to work with them.  I've generally found that if the truth is on your side, you will prevail.  But document everything.  I never delete any emails at work because I never know when I might need to throw them back at someone.


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Oct 10, 2012)

Just tell him that if he doesn't play by your rules, then he can go find a different artist to draw for him.  Don't let people asking for art ever push you around.


----------

